# Looking for some help on a buying a NEW Goose Call



## andrewskywaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking for a new goose call and just wondering what is the best call on the market? Buck Gardner.... RNT.... Foiles....Zink....? Acrylics or Wood?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

IF you havent got a lot of money to spend or are new to calling then I would ahve to recomend a big river brand call they have several styles and in my opinion are the easiest to blow. If you can spend a little and have called before, then try out the Tim Grounds "Guides best." Mine is an acrylic and sounds great. I also have a Sean Mann "Eastern Shoreman." It also is acrylic and easy to use. Hope this helps.
Good luck


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I actually can call pretty good but I still have the same call I started out with Its the Hammer II. I like it but I don't think it has that great goose sound that I need. And actually I found a deal where all calls are 50% off so money isn't really an issue.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Feather Duster Calls...

http://www.featherdustercalls.com


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

For the money the Hunter Specialties Slammer is a good buy. I also like the winglock calls as well as Tim Grounds. I am more of a flute guy though.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris has some of the best calls around in the nodak store. I would check the inventory.

Bob


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Since you already have a canada hammer it would be really easy to transition into a Tim Grounds super mag. The acrylic is my favorite but if you don't have the money for a high end call, the poly-carb version is only $60. Tim's calls have never let me down in the field or on the stage.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

SMH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Goosepride said:


> Feather Duster Calls...
> 
> http://www.featherdustercalls.com


Those calls sound great!!! :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the foiles migrators calls ffor ducks and especially geese. They all sound great :beer:


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

feather dusters are the best beginner calls u can get or id say buy a tim grounds supermag poly carb because they sound almost as nice as the acrylic but half the price.


----------



## keepemflyinproductions (Feb 22, 2006)

My first short reed was a tim grounds SM poly carb and i love it.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I would have to agree and say that a polycarb Tim Ground Super Mag is the best for a start out call. That was the first short reed I used. It is a great transition from the slammer. I would allow that slammer to stay on my lanyard though.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

keepemflyinproductions said:


> My first short reed was a tim grounds SM poly carb and i love it.


GROUNDS SUPERMAG ALL THE WAY. You rock Grounds calls r the best and if you :beer: are a little better try the Pro-SuperMag


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Another vote for a TG Super Mag :beer:

Good luck

Gunny


----------

